# Revolver Choice



## Hobyjack (May 19, 2016)

Hi. I am wanting to get a 357 revolver with a 2 to 3 inch barrel. There are a couple that I am considering. A local gun shop has a mint condition Ruger Police Service Six. It is blued with original box and papers. Locally an individual is selling a S&W 66-3 with a 3 inch barrel. No box or papers. Owner is not the original owner. He has never shot it. Side plate has been polished. Both are comparably priced ($500). Which should I go for or neither? Is there a new revolver that would be better?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I still own my service six, very solid piece. Bought it in the 80's.

don't know much about the other


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Not that your choices are bad, but check out the Ruger GP100 WC Talo edition... love mine.
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have owned a Ruger Security Six, which is from the same general era as the Service Six, and I presently own a S&W Model 66-3 in 4". My personal preference is the S&W, because of general appearance, a much better DA trigger, and general handling characteristics. The Ruger is a well-built revolver that is probably much stronger than the S&W, for shooting a lot of heavy loads. However, the S&W is strong enough and probably easier to shoot well, unless the Ruger has had trigger work. 

My two favorite revolvers are the S&W 66-3 and the Ruger GP-100, which is a significant improvement over earlier Ruger DA revolvers, in my opinion. If you want a 3" barrel, you might also want to check out the Ruger SP-101


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I currently own both a S&W model 19 and a Ruger Security Six with short barrels. Dollar for dollar (comparing factory prices), the Ruger was a better gun than the S&W, but not by much. (Being a bit of snob, I still prefer the S&W.) You can still get after market grips for the Security Six to make it more suitable for carry and use - as long as the Ruger has a 151- or later serial number. Ain't no luck for the 150- series (the grip shape was changed with the 151- and later). 

I'm sure the GP 100 Ruger is tough and well built. However, it's a bigger revolver; sort of like the difference between the K and L frame S&W revolvers. I'd prefer the Security Six over the GP 100 for carry. 

The Ruger SP 101 (mentioned already) is a very good revolver, but is lighter and somewhat less pleasant to shoot with heavy loads and lengthy sessions.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I like the WC GP100, Colt Detective, S&W 27-2 3.5", S&W 28-2 and Ruger SP101 3 inch. also my S&W 21 & 29, 38/44 HD.

I would choose the one that feels comfortable and fits your hand. jmo


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

1) The revolver that shoots the best with pet loads , is my S&W mod. 19 , 4in. Blued. 
2) For sentimental reasons ; and for the finishing shots on game animals ... my S&W mod. 58 , 4in. Blued in .41mag.
3rd place goes to my safe queen ; a Colt Python 8 in. Bright Nickel ,


----------

